# DR for 18 yrs



## Janice (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi, my name is Janice. I was a member of the dp board a couple years ago. I am still suffering with DR. It has been eighteen years. It has been a long rough road. I am still praying that some day I will be back to normal. I have tried every medication there is and none have worked. I guess there is no cure for DR. I would give anything to be able to feel loved or give love, to feel any emotions and be able to cry, to see things as they really are. My dad passed away a year ago and I felt nothing, no pain or sorrow, no morning, nothing. NUMB. Does anyone else feel like this? Please help. Thanks, Janice


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well my main symptom like you was derealization. I did get depersonalization on and off but i didnt find it to be nearly as bad as dr. Dr made me feel like schizophrenia was creeping in slowly and i was just waiting and almost hoping for the day that i would lose complete contact with reality. But no it was just more dr.

Brain fog was another major symptom for me and was just as bad. It made me feel completly numb and detached from my emotion's. I felt like a robot almost.

I had this up until last year so that would make it 24 years more or less since ive had it since i was born or atleast as far back in childhood as i can remember. I didnt know what i suffered from had a name to it until last year but i always knew that i was a little different atleast.

Ive been dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety free for about a year now. Clonazepam was the magic bullet for me and it was the first drug i tried so i got very lucky in that regard because i didnt have to go the med run around. Many people have to try crap load's of med's before they find the right one but i only had to try one.

Clonazepam seem's to have a rather high success rate in treating dp/dr and why this is i dont know. I didnt know it at the time so it was just blind luck that i was put on this med. If clonazepam isint one of the med's youve tried i suggest you give it a go.

A list of the med's youve tried would be helpful that's if you can remember them all. Many doctor's put people on medication's that are virtually useless for dp/dr.

Anyway i hope you find something that work's for you. Good luck.


----------



## Janice (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi, I was on klonopin for 18 yrs. I got addicted and it made me very depressed. I had to keep increasing the dose. It took me 5 months to come off 1.5 milligrams of klonopin. It never helped me with DR. I guess everybody is different. If I thought it would help with the DR I would take it again. I am glad it worked for you. Thanks, Janice


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya i got lucky i guess. Clonazepam totally killed my dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety. I have no real intension's of coming off the stuff.

Ive been on it a year and my tolerance has leveled out at 4 to 6 mg's. Actually my tolerance for helping with dp/dr and anxiety leveled out at 2mg's but i take the extra clonazepam mainly to help with some other problem's i have.

No doubt im am physically dependant by now and it would be uncomfortable and possibly dangerous to quit cold turkey. I wouldnt call this a real addiction though because benzos like clonazepam have no psychological dependance for me. I have no mental need for it except to keep my dp/dr and anxiety at bay.

Clonazepam is one other the easier benzos to taper off because of it's very long half life. Valium though is the easiest to taper off because of it's amazingly long half life of 200 hour's and doctor's often use it to get people off other benzos.

How much clonazepam where you taking a day when you where at your peak? Too much of any benzo or any sedative can cause bad depression. It help's my depression and help's to balance out my mood's somewhat as well. But like you said everyone is different.

And ya if it wasent helping your dr then there was really no point in being on the stuff.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmm 18 year's. If i make it 18 years still with it i'm going to enjoy death when it arrives.

I had clonazapam thrown in with 4 others med's but i was so fucked up i couldn't grasp what each of them did and it was one giant glob of shit in my head. i stopped taking them all at once after 6 months of usage but i feel now like i'm ready to try med's again.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

But that;s the thing, Each person react's to every drug differently .. 1mg of clonazepam may be good for one person but it would take 10mg's for another... That's why being put on them at first is a bitch cause they throw random shit at you at different doses and it really fucks you up hard/quick

I really really wan't to try this again (clonazpam or w/e, my spelling sucks) if it's working for you, comfortably numb


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know I have dp forsure but I'm still intune with my emotions...maybe I'm just lucky that way *knocks on wood*


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lynch_mob said:


> I really really wan't to try this again (clonazpam or w/e, my spelling sucks) if it's working for you, comfortably numb


 Clonazepam work's for me but that's not saying it will work for you. It does help alot of people though and i would say it has a higher success rate then the other benzodiazepines, but then again it does absolutly nothing for some people.

Everyone's brain is different so everyone react's differently to different drug's.


----------

